# looking for a ga hunt lease



## 2tines (Mar 25, 2012)

i live in fl and would like to find something reasonably priced to hunt in ga with camper hook-ups. also prefer something around brooks or colquitt county. must be family oriented, as i would like to get my two girls involved in hunting with me. may need two spots for me and a friend. please pm me what you have.


----------



## Shanelott (Mar 25, 2012)

We have almost 600 acres, Brantley and pierce county line, dues are 1000 annually, need 2 members, 5 total, interested call me 229-798-2187


----------



## bandit819 (Mar 26, 2012)

I run a club on 550 acres in Dooly County. QDM with an 8 pt 17 inch or better rule. 2 bucks per member and at least 3 does. Some pigs, limited turkey hunting. We have a house with bunk room and ample room for trailers with all utilities accessible. I have 1 slot left for the comming season. $1600 per member include leases fees, house, utilities, barn, food plots and supplimental feed. Check out our thread in the leases looking for members under Dooly County Hunt club. All current members are from Florida. Someone will be there until April 1st showing property. Contact Robbie if interested 321-231-4354.


----------



## 2tines (Mar 31, 2012)

still looking guys


----------



## bullturkey (Apr 6, 2012)

I have 900 acs new start up camp...camp sites available I need 3 ...this is all woods....Randolph co...no drinking or foul language...randolph is a QDM county at least 4 on one side for bucks...no blocked areas sign in...1500.00 my name is Scott 229-347-4489 two of 4 only bow hunt...lots of deer


----------



## jshiver (Apr 9, 2012)

have 1100 acres, dublin ga, verry verry nice land. hook ups and club house. very family oriented,m call if intersted 478*-609-4408


----------



## 2tines (Apr 13, 2012)

thanks guys for all the info and offers. i have finally located a club thats close to home for this year.


----------



## rutledgerm (Apr 27, 2012)

I have openings in ga between Benevolance and Lumpkin, Includes a house to stay in yearly membership and acess for all hunting needs. If you have a camper we have a couple full hook up for those. the cost is a $1000 with plenty of deer and turkey, am going to be going up tomorrow if you want to see the property call me Mike at 352-427-4985


----------



## joedublin (May 4, 2012)

2tines...we have a small 516 acre club in Whigham,Georgia....between Cairo and Bainbridge...$824 a year...maximum of 10 members....QDM rules...JOE 352-694-5419


----------



## simonsays (May 5, 2012)

I have 1600 ac club in early county which is Blakely Ga campsite with full hookups need 2 people give me a call at 229-400-0643 Ricki


----------



## MILTON BRADLEY (May 16, 2012)

Mayday hunting preserve is now excepting 4 new members. We currently have 5000 acres with some still hunting only areas.  dog hunting and still hunting members welcome. Family oriented hunting club that has been established for 32 years. Camp house with running water, electric, direct tv, and camper hook ups. Recently started a trapping and nussiance wildlife control program to help better our deer and turkey populations. Great road system with lots of club food plots. 16 members @ $1000.00 a piece. This includes wife and children still attending school. Located in echols county georgia 18 miles from valdosta. Hwy 129 between statenville and stockton georgia

if any questions about memberships please call or email

Richard McGill (904) 237-6227 Steven Sipes (229) 300-6151


----------



## TAS (Jun 1, 2012)

We are looking for several members in our club in Richmond Hill Ga. The club is one mile from I-95, with motels and a camp ground within 1/2 mile.  Membership dues are approx. $500.00.
If you are interested call Peter @ 912-665-1968 or 
Bill @ 912-756-2192.


----------



## rutledgerm (Jun 6, 2012)

Have a Lease in Stewart County.   Between  Lumpkin  &  Benovlance Ga. We have a camp house to stay in all you need to be comfortable. Also have two campsites with full hookups. Dues for the year $1000.00 includes electric and food plots. Call 352-427-4985 for details. Or email me at rutledgerm@hotmail.com


----------



## westbrook (Jun 15, 2012)

Have club In Washington County. Deer, Hogs, Turkeys, Ducks, & Predators. Campsite with elect. Call 478-552-8811 or 478-232-6250


----------

